# 2014 Rogue reacall



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone know about this recall for the fuel pump for the 2014 Rogue that came out April 1st 2015. Just says TBA


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Since I also own a 2014 Rogue, I am interested if anyone has further information here. Will do a search for TSBs tomorrow.


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

here is a web site that talks about it Nissan recalls 76k Rogues for faulty fuel pumps


----------

